# My Spots on The Web



## JEgbert (May 28, 2005)

Ok Here's my bid!  


My Gallery Site http://www.james-egbert.com
and
My Workshop Business Site http://www.beholderphotography.com
And
If you need a Site Of your Own Call Me: http://www.creative-edge-designs.com


----------



## Chase (May 29, 2005)

Really enjoyed your web site, James. Hope you decide to make a home here at TPF, I believe you'd be a great resource for many of our members.


----------

